# Chewing inside my mouth.



## DigestedRainbow (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone else do this?

It's a really bad habit that i've picked up. I actually bite the skin off the inside of my lower lip and my cheeks, never to the point when it bleeds but I do it all the time and I have no clue why.
I was hoping that someone might be able to help me figure out what it's all about. Like is it some kind of OC habbit or is it a dp thing...?
Thanks


----------



## jsettle3 (Mar 3, 2009)

I do that all the time. as well, I have had the awful habit of picking scabs since I was about four years old.
I still do it compulsively, to this day, even though it can often times become unsightly and painful.
there is a condition, dermatillomania, that I think describes my actions.
I don't know if yours is very serious, but mine has affected my life for so long now that people around me realize I do it.
some think it's related to OCD, anxiety, etc.

visit this site for more info (I can't post links yet)-
w w w . skinpick . c o m 
and find the link for lip picking.

hope this helps!


----------



## DigestedRainbow (Feb 24, 2009)

This is useful, thankyou  
The bitting in my mouth is kindda new but I bite my nails too, I've done this since I can remember. Naw my fingernails down to stumps  haha


----------



## brizzle86 (May 5, 2009)

Yes, I do this all the time. I have been since I was in kindergarten and long before I had my first episode (I'm 22 and experienced DP/DR when I turned 13). I guess I can relate the habit to feeling anxious/nervous throughout most of my life.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I suppose I've been chewing my cheeks and lower lip because they've bled a few times although I don't remember chewing. Weird, lol.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

i do this weird thing where I push my fingernail into my gums till they bleed. i think i do it to feel pain so i know that i still exist, or it could just be a weird habit. :?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I often chew the skin off of my lips.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

This thread is kinda gross. Nothing makes me squeemish but whem people pick skin etc eww if my arm was bleeding buckets, wouldnt bother me but skin picking...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Spirit said:


> This thread is kinda gross. Nothing makes me squeemish but whem people pick skin etc eww if my arm was bleeding buckets, wouldnt bother me but skin picking...


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! you should try it some time Lynsey, its amazing,LOL. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pwrinkle (Mar 30, 2009)

I did the inside cheek think when I was younger but it's like after so long it just faded and was replaced with something else, today it's with the pores on my face. I have a small 10x mag mirror and a pair of tweezers and just sit and pick. If you have never looked at your individual pores up close I beg you not to try it. I've always stared into mirrors anyways but now I pick. Yipe!!


----------

